# Ct Scan / Myelogram / Spinal Tap



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Surely at least one of you has been thru this before.

I am scheduled to have this procedure on Thursday (yes, day after tomorrow) and am looking for information. I've heard all the horror stories like everyone else has and, I must say, I'm pretty scared about this. I'm hoping that some real life experiences from real-life people will help....

More on the 'why' and 'what's next' at some future date....after the tests....when more answers may be available.

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi,
I know I don't post here much and am not well known but I do have lots of experience with mylograms and back surgeries. I've had 4 surgeries of the spine and have titanium rods screwed to either side of my spine from L-2 vertabrae to S-1 vertebrae. For this reason each of the last two time I had to have surgery, because of the metal in there, they couldn't do regular MRI procedures and did mylograms and CT scans. I am somewhat accustomed to pain ,and so ,have a pretty high tolerance. But the Mylograms where as easy as any procedure I have had. No trouble and no pain other than just a mild needle prick.
The mylograms of 30 years ago were somewhat more troublesome I believe, and some people can have a headache and such afterward even today. But my experience with them has been very good and I would not fear one at all. Perhaps a certain degree of apprehension can exacerbate side effects and I have been through so much of this kind of stuff that I have little fear, if any. Try to be as positive and calm as you possibly can and I'll bet you will find there is not much to it. Good luck and God bless.

Dallas


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't have any experience with that procedure but i do know the worrying is usually the worst part.
Don't let it get to you. You'll be fine and you know there are helluva lotta people pullin for ya.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I can't help you with the Myelogram, but I have had a CT scan and a Spinal Block neither of which were any big deal. The only issue I had with the Spinal was bleeding - they discovered that I have a somewhat rare bleeding disorder - scared the crap out of everyone involved, but was actually not a big deal at all.

Try not to worry about it.... everything will be fine. We are all thinking about you!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Judi, we'll be thinking of you. Good luck with the procedures. And remember, they get better at everything every year.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I have had all with no problems on any. Don't listen to the horror stories of years gone by. They have no relationship to today. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, as always, Judi.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm not at home right now so I can't consult my wife (she's a CRNA), but before my back surgery I had several epidural spinal injections. I'm pretty sure that's about the same procedure as a tap. The procedure is a little scary, but certainly not painful. Well, come to think of it, I was in so much pain from the herniated discs that I may not have noticed. Anyway, if they offer a sedative I recommend taking it. I tried one ESI without it and regreted it.

If you need any specific answers from my DW please feel free to PM me. All my best wishes as you go through these procedures!


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

I had a myelogram about 12 years ago and ended up with a headache that I thought was going to do me in. When they told me to drink a lot of water after the test, I apparently didn't drink enough - so if they tell you to drink lots of fluids drink at least as much as they tell you. The CT scan and spinal tap are both very easy.
Good luck & hope you get good news after your tests.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

No information here Jude, just know that Stacie and I, along with the baseball team, are thinking about you... Austin has worn his orange MS braclet so much it looks pale yellow/clear now...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

As others have said I have no first hand info to offer, but know we are thinking of you and praying for the best!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

We're pullin for you Judi. 
Bob


OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I can't help you with the Myelogram, but I have had a CT scan and a Spinal Block neither of which were any big deal. The only issue I had with the Spinal was bleeding - they discovered that I have a somewhat rare bleeding disorder - scared the crap out of everyone involved, but was actually not a big deal at all.
> 
> Try not to worry about it.... everything will be fine. We are all thinking about you!


Wouldn't be Von Willebrands would it?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Judi,

Just go in there knowing that the person(s) doing your procedure have done this probably thousands of times.
I just read that this has the same risk as an epidural that a mother receives before delivering a baby. I had an epidural when I had my son and had no side effects whatsoever afterwards. Just think of how many women that go through this procedure every day in every hospital around the world...probably millions!

Did that help??









We're all here for you and will be sending many thoughts and prayers your way on Thursday


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have had several spinal punctures for different procedures and two weeks ago had two cysts between L4 and L5 drained. No problem with any and only minor pain after this last procedure that was taken care of by motrin.

As an old friend of mine says "Doubts are crueler than the worst of truths." Wishing you all the best in results and a speedy recovery.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> Wouldn't be Von Willebrands would it?


Funny that you should mention that, but yes, it is! When I had surgery to repair my broken leg is when they discovered it. The leg itself did not have any issues with bleeding, but where my epidural was placed did - the anesthesiologist came and removed it - 15 minutes later the nurse came to help me to the bathroom and discovered a pool of blood behind me.... talk about a bunch of freaked out nurses. They don't like it much when you bleed that much from an epidural puncture!

Anyway - all is fine, I just have to notify everyone when I have surgery that I tend to be a bleeder. (and it explained all the bruising I tend to have from nothing)


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Excellent quote!!!!!


> "Doubts are crueler than the worst of truths."


And SO very true!
DH has had CT,Myelogram, Spinal tap...several times and never had an issue.
Just make sure to follow post procedure instruction (I know it is hard)
Rest!... Which is a very hard thing to do for a "do-er"

Keep calm, breath deeply, and think happy thoughts!

MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Judi,

I'm here for you, too.









Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Excellent quote!!!!!
> 
> 
> > "Doubts are crueler than the worst of truths."
> ...


Judi,
MaeJae said it all right there. As a retired RN, I've assisted with a spinal tap (done bedside, even), had several CT scans. Never had a myelogram, but my former husband (now deceased) and his mother went through them. Like MaeJae said, the main thing is to follow post-procedure instructions to the T!!!
Know you'll be in my thoughts and prayers.
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Kathy here, just giving an update.

Judi's home sleeping on the couch. All went very well and there was none of the pain she so desperately feared. She'll probably be back up on line this evening.

Thanks to ALL of you who gave her support, courage, well wishes, and prayers!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That is AWESOME news!

Thanks for the up date...

MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update Kathy








Glad to hear everything went well and she's getting some rest


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Soon as she up, let her know that the Calvin & Hobbes crew is looking forward to the rally! (the kiddo's want to know if there will be a sunday feast as well...!)


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Great news! Thanks so much for thinking of us and knowing we'd want to know how things went ASAP.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great news!

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wolfie here! I made it through and am glad to report that the experience was not even close to what the horror stories report. (The EMG of several weeks ago was wayyyyyy worse!!) My nerves were trashed and the Halcyon - which usually knocks me out - didn't. I was very conscious, although a bit "removed". An odd sensation for sure. Kath stayed with me throughout (the bruises prove it) and the hospital staff was great. VERY patient and, for a change, "real" people. It all ended up ok. Many, many thanks for all the wonderfull words of encouragement from my special Outbacker family. I held on to them all and they carried me through the day.

The Dr. who did the procedure was able to give us some basic findings before we left (while I was snacking on delectble







graham crackers w/ Peanut butter, and hospital coffee). The tests confirmed that I do have a herniated disk at the base of my neck (C7/T1), NOT a bone spur. Odd twist, but that's good news. A bone spur would have required surgery from the front - also automatically meaning the fusing of 2 vertebrae. Of course, the bad news is that surgery is still required. We meet with the NueroSurgeon again on Tuesday to discuss details. Surgery will either be next week or early Nov. All I know (or care to know, thank you very much) is that it will be micro-surgery, entry is from the back, recovery is 4-6 weeks, and they say I'll be able to move my head when this is all over. My fear over these tests was NOTHING compared to the idea of this surgery - but that's another day. For now, I still have enough drugs in my system that I can tell you about this and still breath.....

Poor Kathy - I think she spent the afternoon in recovery, too!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Glad to see you're up and about and able to relax a bit. Sending you positive thoughts from the left coast.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh Man... That's just the greatest news in the world!

Judi, Shannon and I have been holding our breath right along with you, and to know that the outcome was so positive is just wonderful. I know you are not looking forward to the surgery, and it is still a frightening experience, but this is very good news, and a great step forward!

Whew!

You hang in there, kiddo.. Right now rest is where it's at.

And Kathy... That means you too!

Very, very, VERY Happy Trails,
Doug and Shannon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great news Wolfie!
That made my day








Hey, if you need to talk to someone about spinal/back surgery experiences, my dh is the man








Hang in there...relief is on it's way!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Judy and kathy,

I apologize profusely. I have been up to my eyeballs, busier than busy and i have lost all track of what has been going on.

I am very happy to hear this news. I remember sitting on the couch and talking with you Wolfie, for a couple of hours if i remember correctly ans talking exactly about this subject. The bone spur on your vertabrae.

And I also remember saying that I was remaining eternally and steadfastly (is that a word?) optimistic and that things would work out well.

Well they have. And they continue to work out well.

Positive thinking is not a medicine or a cure or some sort of magic, but it can do wonders for a person. Aside from anything else there is great power in the feeling of support freindship and genuine concern.

I want so badly to head back over to Wolfwood and sit and talk with you guys. (and of course enjoy a frosty brew!) It has been a short summer it seems and the weather will wane to fall and winter will soon follow.

Kathy and Judy, you two are more than freinds to Tina and I. You are more like family.

So that being said, The Gregg family, Tasha (the Campdog) and Tobey (the Toblerone) wish you well, Judi and continued improvement on your health. And to Kathy, who has stood by you and supported you, and has cheerfully carried the burdens allowing you to heal and recover, we offer you our sincere admiration. Good going Kath!

Someday soon I will have a moment to breathe and I will take that breath at Wolfwood. And it will be a long one.

Well wishes! Continued support and freindship! Always!

Eric


----------

